# Arrow Tips



## roughfishfever22

I am just looking for what others use for arrow tips. I was a set on the Muzzy Stingray point for a couple years but as the tip became older it became very easy for the end to spin and the fish could twist it enough so that the barbs would just pull back and the fish could slide right off. I have now switched to the gator gapple 3 barb and got nothing but good things to say about it. I have only lost 2 fish on this new tip and both were long shots. I have bought another for a back up arrow as well. Let me know what your favorite arrow tip is or what you think is the best.


----------



## whitehorse

I shoot the muzzy unitip (i think thats what it's called) I have been shootin em for 3 years, and the only tip i have problems is when a little grit gets in the threads and it makes it hard to get it loose.

I always figure the fewer the barbs the better. I hardly loose fish, fewer barbs= less drag, so I can hit em a little harder, a little further, and a little deeper


----------



## carp_killer

shure shot penatrater hits hard and easy to get out of cattail roots (not that i would ever miss)lol


----------



## carpkillergf

I have a butter knife duct taped to an old wooden practice arrow, works pretty good but the arrows break if you pull too hard on big fish. My mom gets pretty mad that she keeps losing butter knives too.


----------



## whitehorse

trapper_2 said:


> shure shot penatrater hits hard and easy to get out of cattail roots (not that i would ever miss)lol


it's been a while since I have shot those tips, but i agree, it's prob. my favorite because it's so quick to get outta a mess!!


----------



## weasle414

3 best points in order:
-Grapple
-Pirana
-Garpoon


----------



## rednek

:withstupid:


----------



## weasle414

rednek said:


> :withstupid:


Hey...

...shut up. I'm not stupid. :lol: Just a little slow.


----------



## rednek

:lol:


----------



## carp_killer

weasle414 said:


> rednek said:
> 
> 
> 
> :withstupid:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> 
> ...shut up. I'm not stupid. :lol: Just a little slow.
Click to expand...

 and break everything you touch :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Speaking of breaking everything I touch, guess what broke this time! I went to pull the boat out of the water today and I heard a BOOM BAM CLANK!!!! Platform fell off, ripped out two seats and ripped out the wiring for the trolling motor. I fixed the trolling motor and got the plat back up, but the seats are going in the bon fire tonight...


----------



## carp_killer

o alex :eyeroll: maybe i dont want to let you shoot the osprey


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Sat Jun 07, 2008 5:13 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> o alex maybe i dont want to let you shoot the osprey


yea im thinking that about mine too.


----------



## weasle414

Hey ya know what, my bow has yet to blow up on me while bowfishing! I had it happen once while bowhunting, but never bowfishing. You guys should be safe.


----------



## rednek

hey trapper you buyin it...... :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

i dont no he seems to break everything but then again them ospreys is some tuff bows


----------



## weasle414

Tony's Oneida blew up at State....


----------



## carp_killer

tony as in bum? i thought it was randys that blew up.


----------



## weasle414

Yup, it was the Bum's that blew up. It was in his boat and he was the one who showed it to me when we where waiting to pull the boats in so I would assume it was his. Maybe Randy's blew up, too. :huh:

:koolaid:


----------



## carp_killer

was it black and red? the one i seen that blew up was a older oneida not a osprey and all that really happened is the string broke i believe


----------



## weasle414

Nope, Tony's got a new Oneida with one of those slick 3D camo paint jobs on it. I think the cables went out on his after like 3 shots.


----------



## outdoor2011

a little off topic? :burns: I just use the cheap muzzy arrow and it works just fine for me


----------



## neb_bo

> shure shot penatrater hits hard and easy to get out of cattail roots (not that i would ever miss)lol
> 
> quote]
> 
> youve never had the barbs break on them? i built ten arrows last year, and i tried them. the first two i tried, i broke the barbs in less than a day of shooting. ill stick with muzzys, but i would like to try the new innerloc pro points.
> 
> btw- ill sell you the rest of those arrows with sureshots if anyone wants em.[/


----------



## carp_killer

sorry for getting off topic

bo they started using different material on the barbs now and they are indestructable i have abused mine quite a bit and all i have broke is nocks and safety slides. DONT waste your money on the pro points i stuck 2 carp and a buff good penatration on all 3 didnt get any of them in if you want holding power go with the grapple


----------



## roughfishfever22

trapper_2 said:


> if you want holding power go with the grapple


Couldn't have said it better myself. The best arrow tip I've used along with the cajun carbon spined arrow makes for a great fish getter! The only problem is when you finally miss that one in a hundred fish :lol: you are in for some hard pulling to get that tip out of the bottom.


----------



## carp_killer

exactly why i dont use mine much with the shure shots just give the shaft a turn and your free to go


----------



## weasle414

I'd never use the grapples from a boat unless I'm in a bit deeper water. I have issues pulling my muzzys out of the bottom some days and their holding power hasn't amazed me much. I snapped my line a couple days ago when a muzzy got stuck in the sand... I can't imagine how hard it'd be to get the grapples out.


----------



## roughfishfever22

The Grapple with 3 barbs is all I use just because nothing gets ticks me off worse than having a big fish pull off and with that tip I think the carp would have to rip itself in half to get off. Only lost a couple of fish on it and that was because of long shots where it must not have went in far enough. But with that point you have to hit fish more than you miss because that thing will not come out of the bottom on misses. If you miss a close shot you might as well just jump in and start pulling on the actual arrow becasue that is the only way to get them out of the bottom. I have even had it go through fish and pin them in place against the bottom on close shots. It is a nasty tip but its holding power is hands down the best i've seen.


----------



## BlazinArrow

weasle414 said:


> Nope, Tony's got a new Oneida with one of those slick 3D camo paint jobs on it. I think the cables went out on his after like 3 shots.


He's had that bow for a long time and he didn't check the cables. tisk tisk. cause they get thrown around alot and if ya don't check em every year, they'll get a little off center and start to where. takes me 5 minutes of maintenace per year on my Osprey  Still whackin fish


----------

